
Chocolate-Brewing Witches of Colonial Latin America - apollinaire
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/were-there-witchhunts-in-south-america
======
Psyladine
Ah, noun gerund noun of adjective noun, my favorite title structure.

~~~
mattrp
It would make a pretty cool band name as well.

------
jfengel
It's hard to imagine that people found chocolate so appealing before somebody
added sugar to it. The caffeine buzz is very mild compared to coffee, and it's
quite bitter.

~~~
weare138
Cacao contains other psychoactive compounds besides caffeine. Plus it was
often mixed with other possibly psychoactive plants.

------
PixyMisa
I want to take a picture.

